# Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

Moin

Gestern Abend habe ich meinen Feldversuch mit Würmern durchgeführt!

Ablandiger Wind (West) Ententeich

Ich war in Dahme und hab meine beiden Ruten mit den gleichen 
Schnüren(Zebco/60-33er), 
Vorfächern(Cascade, 50er, 35er Mundschnur 1/0 Gama), 
Blei( 150Gr), 
bestückt und nahezu auf die gleiche Weite geworfen.

Einziger Unterschied war das ich die eine Rute mit Salzwurm (Genau eine Woche alt)und die andere mit Frischwurm beködert hab.

Die Menge der Würmer am Haken war auch identisch.

Ich hab mir sogar die Mühe gemacht und eine Strichliste wegen der Bisse geführt.

das Ergebnis:

10 zu 12 Bisse / Salz-Frisch

3 Dorsche auf Salzwurm / 2 auf Frischwurm.

Die Wetter Bedingungen waren nicht gerade Ideal aber vieleicht war das ein guter Grund den Test durchzuführen.

Der größte Dorsch allerdings verirrte sich auf einen frischen Wurm!

Weiterhin, 
Gesalzene Würmer mit der Nadel aufzuziehen ist der größte Humbug,
einfach zwischen die Fingers und auf den Haken!

Demnächst werde ich diesen Test auf Berkley Würmer erweitern.

Dieser Test ist nicht Wissenschaftlich fundiert und wurde ausschließlich für meine Zwecke und der Zwecke anderer Fischereiberechtigter durchgeführt.

Mein Dank geht an:


Den Salzwurmpabst(Für Hilfreiche Tips)

Sämtlichen Wurmhändlern in HH und SH für Frisches Gewürms

Lidl für das Fantastische Salz

Weck für die Herrausragende Qualität ihrer Einmachgläser


----------



## sunny (6. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Na, dass ist doch mal nen super Vergleich #6 . 

Mit dem Ergebnis hätte ich allerdings nicht gerechnet, hätte im Vorfeld ne Wette darauf abgeschlossen, dass das frische Gewürm eindeutig vorne liegt. So kann man sich täuschen. 

Bin schon auf deinen nächsten Versuch gespannt.

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Der gesalzene Watti verliert ja nicht seine Duftstoffe sonder nur sein Wasser..... Ich habe schon damit gerechnet, dass die Salzstange gut abschneidet. Die nächsten Wattis werd ich auch einsalzen und auch testen, ebenso auch die neue Berkley-Wattis werden getestet!


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich hatte gestern Abend noch das Vergnügen während eines Bisses (auf Salzwurm:q) LIVE am Ort des Geschehens zu sein.

Gewettet hätte ich auf eine solche Statistik nicht, aber es zeigt wieder einmal (oder war es doch nur Zufall?!) das pauschale Aussagen auf die bessere Fängigkeit von frischen Ködern nicht IMMER zutreffen.

Ich werde diese Studie heute Abend aber mal an anderer Stelle fortführen und morgen entsprechend berichten.


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,

@Salz-Katze: das sind doch mal Fakten #6  super, daß Du diesen Test durchgeführt und dann davon berichtet hast :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich berichte dann, wie die Aale im Hafen und in der weiteren Elbe stromaufwärts die Salzstangen fanden #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin
ich hätte auf jeden Fall die _deutlich_ bessere Fängigkeit den frischen Wattis zugeschrieben, aber kannst mal sehen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@Salz-Katze: Super Test, auch ich werde jetzt mal anfangen meine Wattis einzusalzen, Ergebnisse werde ich dann auch hier einstellen.

Dank auch an den Salzwurm-Papst für die Einführung der Salzwürmer hier im Board #6


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

also ich kann nur sagen, dass natur pur am besten ist. diverse versuche mit diversen arten von wattwurmbeköderung zeigten mir immer und immer wieder das der frische wurm am besten ist. übrigens verliert der watti nicht nur wasser sondern auch seinen duft damit.


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens verliert der watti nicht nur wasser sondern auch seinen duft damit.


 Stimmt - und stimmt nicht.
Die gesalzenen Wattis sind auch als _Englische Stinker_ bekannt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

*@ Aga:* Ich kann Deine Skepsis verstehen. Bleib Du mal Deinen frischen Wattis/Kneifern treu.

*@ MichaB:* Ich finde nicht das Salzis stinken, riechen ganz normal nach gesalzenem Wattwurm |kopfkrat ;+  

So, nun aber zur Fortführung der Studie von Katze. Ich hab es zeitlich gestern nicht geschafft mir frische Wattis zu besorgen, aber ich vertrau ja auf meine Salzis !!!

Mein Weg führte mich also nach WH auf die Seebrücke (Hauke ACHTUNG !!!). Gegen 18:00h aufgebaut, und die erste Montage mit Salzwürmis bestückt. Kaum das ich die Rute im Dreibein hatte, ein ziemlich kräftiger Biss. Beim einholen dann die Ernüchterung. Eine SAGE und SCHREIBE 12cm Platte die beim einholen aber mächtig Randale gemacht hat.#q 

Kurz danach bekam ich Gesellschaft von zwei Kasachen (MIT Fischereischein + Mitglied im Angelverein - Sehr nette Kerle!) die Ihre Vorfächer mit frischen Wattis ausrüsteten. Somit konnte der Vergleich also doch stattfinden.

Nach knapp 4 1/2 Stunden (gegen 22:30h) beendete ich dann den Vergleich und packte mit folgenden Ergebnis ein: 

Die beiden hatten bis dahin zusammen zwei 40er Dorsche und 3 Platten (2 Nemo´s + 1 Platte released). Ein ziemlich großer Dorsch zappelte sich bei denen direkt beim hochziehen vom Haken. Von oben konnten wir dann beobachten wie er langsam am Grund zurück Richtung offene See schwamm. 

2-3 Bisse hatten die bis dahin vergeigt, die gleiche Quote war auch bei mir.

Ich hatte am Ende insgesamt 5 schöne Platten (33,38,39,42,46cm). Drei kleine Miniteller durften wieder baden gehen und eine große Platte verabschiedete sich ebenso wie bei den anderen beiden (mit dem Dorsch) beim hochziehen.:c 
 Dorsche waren bei mir komplett Fehlanzeige, auch keine entsprechend typischen Bisse.

Vom Fischergebnis her also unentschieden, wobei ich mit zwei Ruten die gleiche Ausbeute hatte wie die beiden anderen mit vier Ruten.

Die beiden waren zwischendurch sehr neugierig geworden was ich mir da immer so ohne Ködernadel auf den Haken gezogen habe. Mit großem Erstaunen und wissbegieriger kurzer Einweisung in das Kernthema "Salzwurm" hab ich nun wieder zwei neue Petrijünger zum Salzwurmangeln bekehren können. #6 


So hockten die beiden dann gestern Abend noch erfurchtsvoll vor mir auf den Knien und huldigten den SALZWURMPAPST !!





(Der letzte Absatz ist inhaltlich etwas weit hergeholt)


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich habe bisher meine übriggebliebenen Wattis immer released in der Hoffnung, das sie überleben. Weiß natürlich nicht, ob die sich wieder einbuddeln können, da ortsfremdes Gewässer #c   . Die kommen ja meistens aus Holland.

Die Alternative, diese zu Salzstangen umzufunktionieren, würde natürlich auch etliche €`s sparen. Habe mal gehört, das die Aale im Süßwasser ganz wild darauf wären |kopfkrat , weiß aber nicht, ob da was dran ist. Stutzig hat mich jedoch eine Bestimmung in der Angelberechtigung eines hiesigen Gewässers gemacht, in dem das Angeln mit Wattwürmern *verboten* ist.
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Wattis released... COOL:g , aber aufgrund der holländischen Staatsangehörigkeit und ohne VISA haben die Dinger wohl keine Chance. 
OBWOHL, da läuft doch gerade was mit unserem Aussenminister, möglicherweise ist das "Wattwurmeinbürgerungsverfahren" so vereinfacht worden, dass die doch überlebt haben, wer weiß das schon... ?! #c |kopfkrat  

Zu der Sache mit den Aalen. Auf Aal mit Tauwurm in der ostsee hab ich schon gehört und MichaB hat doch auch schon mal was in der Richtung geschrieben, und vielleicht hat der eine oder andere hier schon mal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt. 

Ich werd das mal versuchen und mir für den Sommer ein paar Salzis bunkern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Im Sommer ist der Watti auf Aal unschlagbar. Ich angel im Sommer IMMER mit den übrigen Wattis an unserem Vereinsgewässer oder am Dieksee....Solltest Du auch mal ausfunzen!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Dennis


> am Dieksee....



Gehört der nicht auch zu Schwarten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis
> 
> 
> Gehört der nicht auch zu Schwarten?
> ...



Der Dieksee gehört zu Gebr. Schmidt!


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,

also ich werde die bekifften Holländer bestimmt nicht mehr releasen, die ver-buddeln sich doch eh und landen in der näxten Krabbe  

Ich denke mal, in ein/zwei Wochen mache ich den ersten Test auf Elb-Aal #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schütti (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Katze 01,

ich kann nur sagen, besten Dank für den Test #6 .
Von dieser Sorte sollte es mehr geben. 
Ich bin schon auf deinen Test mit den Berkley Würmern gespannt |kopfkrat .

Also, weiter so.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

Ich werde meine Testreihe weiter fortführen und ich hab mir überlegt ob ich die Studie auf das ganze Jahr oder einen begrenzten Zeitraum ausweite.

Weiterhin:

Ihr sprecht von Releasen der Würmers.

Man mag mich Geizig nennen aber stellt euch mal vor ihr habt einen Angeltag der euch nicht erfüllt und am Ende habt ihr noch 50 Würmer über und keine Gelegenheit die am nächsten Tag zu verangeln.

Ihr releast / werft Würmer wieder ins Wasser und somit Bares Geld!!!#q 

Zumal die Salzmethode einen brauchbaren Zustand darstellt, wenn man kurzentschlossen los will und der Wurmhöker nichts hat oder es Wochenende ist.

Die Salzwürmer auf Aal sollen funzen / eine Testreihe werde ich anstreben die aber nicht Bestandteil dieses Testes sein wird!

Die AalTestreihe wird dann bei mir Zuhause in Dunkeldeutschland durchgeführt.


----------



## Butter (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin! |wavey:
Habe letztes Wochenende am Samstag Morgen auf Fehmarn ca. 120 Wattis geplümpert. Ab 11 Uhr mit dem Boot rausgefahren und bis 15 Uhr geangelt. Kein Fisch, kein Biss, null. Das Wasser immer noch zu kalt (3 Grad). In der Zeit habe ich höchstens 40 Würmer verangelt, also 80 Stück wieder releast #q. Nun höre ich seid ca. 1 Woche von diesen gesalzenen Wattis. Also werd ich mir Kilos an Salz unterm Wohnwagen bunkern und bei Bedarf meine übriggebliebenen Wattis damit einsalzen. Ein Versuch ist es allemal Wert.
Besten Dank für den Tip.

Gruß #h
Butter


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

80 selbstgeplümperte released? das ist ja doppelt bitter... :c  Damit wären für mich 2 gute Angelabende gerettet !

*An dieser Stelle ein Aufruf an alle überzeugten NICHTSALZER:
*
Wer seine Wattis nach ner Tour (Bereich Fehmarn, WH, DD) nicht verangelt, der *darf* :q |rotwerden seine "Reste" gerne bis Oldenburg/Holstein (Abfahrt NORD/STAR-Tankestelle) mitnehmen, dort nehm ich diese dann gerne ab. Meine Handynummer gibt es dann bei Anfrage per PN !


----------



## Butter (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Micky! #h

Dieser Aufruf kommt leider zu spät.
Wie gesagt:  Ab jetzt wird gesalzen!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß |wavey:
Butter


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *An dieser Stelle ein Aufruf an alle überzeugten NICHTSALZER:*



da muss ich mich doch glatt mal selber zitieren.... :q


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Stimmt - und stimmt nicht.
> Die gesalzenen Wattis sind auch als _Englische Stinker_ bekannt :m
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
hallo michi,
die stinker sind noch etwas anderes. das musst di wohl gerade verwechseln.
aber stinker sind auf platte ne top sache !!!


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo michi,
> die stinker sind noch etwas anderes. das musst di wohl gerade verwechseln.
> aber stinker sind auf platte ne top sache !!!


 Klär mich / uns auf :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Da werde ich mir  auch mal eine paar " Zeitungen voll" kaufen und sie im Süden des Landes an den Aalen testen.
Schaun mer ma.....


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,

lese hier ganz angespannt eure Beiträge über die gesalzenen Wattis. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Ihr eure Wattis nur in Salz einlegt? Mehr nicht? Wie lange kann man die Wattis damit haltbar machen?

Gruß

euer


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


Frach den Salzwurm - Pabst!!!

Ich beleuchte das ganze aus der unparteiischen Sicht,

Sozusagen als Studie:q


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Also "Salzwurmpapst" wie kann ich die Wattis einlegen und vor allem wie lange?

Gruß


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Nu hört ma auf... |rotwerden 

Also im Grunde ganz einfach. Nehm ein kleines Gefäß, ne Schicht Salz und dann die Würmer nebeneinander auf die Schicht Salz legen, dann wieder ne Schicht Salz, Würmer, Salz etc. (je nach Menge der Würmer) - WICHTIG: Möglichst keine Würmer übereinander legen, so erhälst Du größtenteils die rundliche Form der Würmer. Zum Schluss das Gefäß mit Zeitungspapier abdecken - FERTIG !

Nach 1-2 Tagen hat das Salz den Würmern die meisste Flüssigkeit entzogen und Du könntest theoretisch loslegen.

Wie lange sich die Dinger im Salz halten (und fängig bleiben) hab ich auch noch nicht (Langzeittest) getestet. Meine Würmer die ich gestern Abend gebadet habe waren knapp 2 Wochen alt - Fänge waren SUPER !

*Wichtig: Die Würmer nach ner Entnahme nicht in neues Salz legen, sondern möglichst wieder das alte verwenden, da dort noch eine gewisse Restfeuchtigkeit drin steckt, das hält die Würmer dann geschmeidig und flexibel, da kannste die dann aber zusammenschmeißen.*

Meine längste Aufbewahrungsphase war bisher knapp 5 Wochen, weil ich zwischenzeitlich mal das Gefühl hatte, dass die Fischis nicht so sehr auf Salzis abgefahren sind. MOMENTAN laufen die aber echt super.

Andere haben wohl auch schon mal mit einfrieren probiert, aber nach dem auftauen war das dann wohl mehr ne Wattwurmpaste die sich nicht auf den Haken ziehen ließ.


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beleuchte das ganze aus der unparteiischen Sicht, Sozusagen als Studie:q



Am 01.01.2006 erwarte ich dann mindestens einen 30-seitigen (Schriftgröße 8, Arial) Bericht über Deine Studie.


----------



## Kurzer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Micky,

vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Ich habe vor die Salzis mal bei uns auf Aal zu testen. Muss mal sehen wann ich das nächste mal die knapp 400 km zur Küste auf mich nehme um an Wattis ran zu kommen. War zwar letztes We erst oben, kannte jedoch diese Methode da noch nicht. 

Danke noch mal...


----------



## Butter (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Micky!

Wenn das alles so hinhaut, wie Du es uns so erzählst, dann, dann, ja dann:

Der Salzwurmpabst for president !!


Gruß #h
Butter


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

Als Lebensmitteltechniker der ein klein bischen Ahnung von jeglichen Lebewesen und daraus hergestellten Lebensmitteln hat, kann ich nur meine Erkenntnis weitergeben:

Salzen reicht!!!

Denkt doch mal an Schinken, Hering usw.

Viele Lebensmittel wurden so, bis zur Einführung Moderner Konservierungsmethoden, haltbar gemacht!

Wattwurm - Lebensmittel des Fisches

@ Micky

Geht klar, werde eine Studie anlegen und Publizieren.


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@Micky

Quellen die Salz-Wattis wieder auf, wenn du mit denen angelst oder beißen die Fischlis tatsächlich auf diese ausgemergelten Dinger?

@Katze 01

Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass du immer in der Woche hochfährst |kopfkrat ? Habe gesehen, dass du Koch bist. Nutzt du immer den Ruhetag im Restaurant zum Angeln? Ärgert ich nen bischen, dass wir nicht zusammen loskommen, weil es ja quasi auf'n Weg liegt. Aber in'er Woche ist bei mir no way.

sunny #h


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


@ Sunny

Jupp, wir haben aufn Dienstag Ruhetag und am Mittwoch hab ich erst Spät.

Also, ab zum angeln!!!


----------



## vanboyd (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Wer nach diesen gründlichen Studien und Aufklärungen vom Pabst noch irgendwelche Fragen zu Salzwürmern hat, den werde ich mein Lebtag nicht verstehen!:m 

Ich wohne zwar weit wech voner Brandung, aber das Thema Salzwurm hab ich voll geschnallt, glaub ich!|supergri :m


----------



## vanboyd (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Butter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micky!
> 
> Wenn das alles so hinhaut, wie Du es uns so erzählst, dann, dann, ja dann:
> 
> ...


 
:m :m :m 

Da muss der Brückenpabst ja langsam toben!!!|krach:


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Die Wattis quelle leicht auf (rrrrrichtiiig) und sehen dann auch nach´m reinholen nicht mehr so toll aus, aber selbst dann hängen die noch BOMBENFEST am Haken. Würmer die "gut" aussehen bleiben dann auch für zwei Durchgänge aufm Haken und gestern hatte ich eine Platte, die sich gleich beide Köder auf meiner Montage gegönnt hat.

Ich lese immer was von Brückenpapst? Wer oder was ist das?  :q


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

Brückenpabst



Wo bist du ???


Es hat doch wohl keiner Hauke auf ner Brücke angekettet, oder


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Heute Nacht ab 3,30 Uhr habe ich den selben Test versucht. 
Mit 2 gleichen Brandungsruten, gleiche Mono, die selben Vorfächer, Torpedoblei und gleiche Wurfweite.. 

Ein Vorfach oben frischer Watti, unten Salzwurm, an der anderen Rute umgekehrt. Die Strichliste hing vorbereitet am Rutenständer, ich brauchte nur noch anzukreuzen.

Gebissen haben 8 Dorsche, 5 auf Watti und 3 auf den Salzwurm 
(die 2 großen Dorsche, ab 58cm, kamen gegen 4,30 Uhr)

Gebissen haben 11 Flundern, davon Keine auf Salzwurm!! 
( 7 bei Sonnenaufgang )

Das ist nun ein völlig anderes Ergebnis. 
Vielleicht starten wir mal eine ganze Versuchsreihe. 
Aus 2 Versuchen kann man doch keine Rückschlüsse ziehen. Ein paar hundert sind schon notwendig um zu einem fundierten Ergebnis zu kommen.

Wenn jeder einen Versuch in seiner Gegend zu verschiedenen Zeiten, mit seinem Material startet, könnten wir diese Statistik schon gut verwenden. Katze hat ja die grobe Vorlage vorgegeben. Also gleiche Ruten, Vorfächer, Weiten. Ich finde der Untergrund muß nicht gleich sein.
Wir könnten 2 Threads daraus machen, so wie bei den Heringen, einen für die Ergebnisse, einen für Gelaber. Die laufen dann ein Jahr lang und am Ende gibt es sicherlich eine interessante Aussage. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Katze_01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Rosi

Ich kann dein Streben nur unterstützen.

2 Angler machen noch kein Ergebnis, wenn sich viele daran beteiligen würden könnte es vieleicht ein allgemeingültiges Ergebnis geben.

Wichtig dabei ist allerdings das die Tests Wahrheitsgerecht durchgeführt werden.

Die Vielfältigkeit könnte unter Beweis stellen, ob und wann welcher der beschrieben Köder zu welcher Zeit funktionieren.

Selbst wenn man vom Salzwurm nicht überzeugt ist, könnte man eine Zeit der Angelsitzung dazu verwenden an der Studie teilzunehmen, zb. 3 von 7 Std.

Und als Vorbereitung des Testes:

Das Angel vorher, sofern Würmer übriggeblieben sind, zum einsalzen der übrigen Würmer nutzen.


----------



## sunny (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Sehr guter Vorschlag Rosi #6 .

Dein Ergebnis entspricht dem, was ich eigentlich erwarte habe. Von Katzes Bericht war ich völlig überrascht.

Aber wie du schon sagst, zwei Angler machen den Kohl noch nicht fett.

Mal sehen, was die anderen von deinem Vorschlag halten.

sunny #h


----------



## Katze_01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

Mann könnte diesen Test sogar noch auf diese Kunstwürmer ausweiten,

Wie Rosi schon schrieb:

Einmal für die Ergebnisse und einmal für das Gelabere drumherum!

Da sind dann ja wohl unsere Mods gefragt!


----------



## sunny (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Katze,

sach mal, haste nix besseres zu tun als hier schon morgens im Board rumzusurfen :q . Unglaublich.

sunny #h


----------



## Katze_01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


Ich krich seit 2,5 Std ne neue Heizung.

Voll Stressig!!!


----------



## Micky (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich denke wir belassen das bei der Salzwurm/Wattwurm Sache. Du kannst ja in Deinem ersten Posting immer die Ergebnisse kurz zusammenfassen (Datum/Uhrzeit/WO/WER/Fänge/Bissstatistik etc.), und belassen es bei diesem einzelnen Treat. Wird sonst bei zwei Treats zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Katze_01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


Eventuell als Unterforum?

Das würde die Unübersichtlichkeit ausschließen, wir haben ja hier jetzt eh schon einen Laber und Ergebnisstread !


----------



## Micky (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Wie auch immer.... Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Einrichten eines Forums, da haben andere eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## Pete (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

um ein unterforum einzurichten muss es schon extremen themenbedarf geben...ich hab euer testthema deshalb mal oben festgetackert mit der bitte, gelaberr, dass nicht zur sache tut, weitestgehend aud dem thread gerauszuhalten...es geht eher um eine art längerfristige studie zu eingangs benanntem problem...vielleicht kommen wir ja am ende der saison zu einem schlüssigen ergebnis...


----------



## Ralf-H (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,
hat jemand die Salzwürmer schon in Norwegen vom Ufer aus auf Platte getestet? Würde mich brennend interessieren, weil es z.B. am Krossfjord (in 6 Wochen bin ich da) schwierig ist, frische Wattwürmer zu bekommen (oder?).
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Micky (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hat jemand die Salzwürmer schon in Norwegen vom Ufer aus auf Platte getestet? Würde mich brennend interessieren, weil es z.B. am Krossfjord (in 6 Wochen bin ich da) schwierig ist, frische Wattwürmer zu bekommen (oder?).



*AUSPROBIEREN* und Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## Doggy (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

ich werd die bei nächster gelegenheit in ijmuiden testen. die würmer sind schon da muss quasi nur noch das passende wochenende finden...


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rosi
> 
> Ich kann dein Streben nur unterstützen.
> 
> ...


 
Hier kommt ja Zustimmung von allen Seiten#h 

Ich schlage vor, Katze eröffnet den neuen Thread ( für den Vergleich ohne Gelaber) und gibt die Parameter vor.
Schließlich war es ja seine Idee#6  Am Ende jedes Beitrages müßte man ff, zusammenrechnen können, ist übersichtlicher und spart am Testende die Rechnerei.

Ich teste entweder heute Nacht oder morgen bei Sonnenuntergang an einer neuen Stelle. 
Ach so, wir schreiben doch alle Fische auf, auch die wir wieder zurücksetzen? Schließlich haben die ja eine Wurmsorte gemocht. Oder?


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Dass der Stinkewurm bei Rosi nicht so wirkte, kann ja am niedrigeren Salzgehalt der Ostsee bei Rostock liegen (im Vergleich zu SH)
Bin mal auf die Nordseeergebnisse aus Ijmuiden gespannt !!!

Klappt das mit dem Einsalzen auch mit Tauwürmern??? (Wattis sind in letzter Zeit bei uns in der Gegend eher seltener geworden   )


----------



## nikmark (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,
passt zwar nicht ganz zu den Wattis, ist aber sehr ähnlich !
Vor Jahren in Hvide Sande haben mei Vater und ich im Fischerhafen einen ganzen Eimer voll Sandaale abgestaubt. Es war Sommer und deshalb haben wir sie fein säuberlich voneinander getrennt in aufeienandergeschichteten Salschichten aufbewahrt.

Fazit war: Wir haben mit zum Teil 3 Wochen alten, halbierten Ködern mindestens 20 Plattfische am Tag gefangen. Aale mochten das nicht so ! Dorsche waren eindeutig in der Unterzahl !

Wenn mein alter Herr heute mit mir auf die Platten geht, schwört und fängt er immer noch gut auf die "halben Salzstangen". 

Ist echt ein Top-Köder, zumindest auf unsere platten Freunde  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@nikmark
Geile Idee !!!
Ich glaube, ich werde mir vor Norge ein paar tiefgefrorene Sardinen einsalzen und in 'nem dicht verschlossenen Eimer hochtransportieren (Ansonsten zeigt mir meine Frau die Rote Karte und sperrt mich für mindestens vier Spieltage  :q )
Vielleicht halten die besser am Haken als aufgetaute.


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Brückenpabst
> 
> ...



Da habe ich doch diesen Tread die ganze Zeit irgendwie übersehen  |uhoh: 

*ALSOOOOOOOOO, DANN WOLLEN WIR MAL HIER EIN MACHTWORT SPRECHEN!*  |krach: 

oder

*NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*  :m 


Ist doch ok, wir haben hier halt *2 Päpste  * ist doch auch gut  Jetzt müssen wir nur noch unsere Kardinäle ernennen  Micky, wir überlegen das am besten Mal wenn wir von einer *Brücke* mit *Salzwurm* auf Platte angeln..... :m

*SALZWUMPAPST *



*BRÜCKENPAPST*


----------



## Gast 1 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Versuch gestartet, nur ohne Salz.

Die Würmer in Zeitungspapier (so kauft man sie ja), eine Woche bei um die Null Grad "schrumpfen lassen.

Als Notnagel, wir hatten nicht genug Würmer, habe ich die flachen Dinger mitgenommen.

Im Test: 1. Rute: Wattwurm oberer Haken, flaches Ding unten.

2. Rute: Wattwurm unten, flaches Ding oberer Haken.

Das Ergebnis: Die ersten Bisse kamen auf "flaches Ding", am Ende war ungefähr gleichstand.

PS.: Dafür gibt es Zeugen.


----------



## Micky (9. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch ok, wir haben hier halt *2 Päpste *ist doch auch gut  Jetzt müssen wir nur noch unsere Kardinäle ernennen Micky, wir überlegen das am besten Mal wenn wir von einer *Brücke* mit *Salzwurm* auf Platte angeln..... :m



Das könne wir machen, aber nur wenn Du das heilige Gerstenbräu mitbringst. 

Vorschläge zur Kardinalswahl nehmen wir an dieser Stelle auch gerne entgegen!


----------



## vanboyd (9. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wenn wir von einer *Brücke* mit *Salzwurm* auf Platte angeln..... :m


 
das hört sich fast so an, als ob da noch der PLATTENPAPST fehlt:m 

Bald, ja bald, wimmelt es in der Brandungswelt nur so von Päpsten....


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Nie, nie wieder fahre ich nach Börgerende zum Hundestrand!:c 
Weil da noch alte Steinbrocken von der Strandbefestigung im Wasser liegen, habe ich mir 2 Vorfächer abgerissen und sogar die Keulenschnur. Dann bin ich umgezogen mit Rutenständer und allem Kram, zwischen die Buhnen. Weil dort nur Sand ist, versaute ich mir beim Abbau eine Rolle. Zum Schluß bemerkte ich noch, daß ich den Fischereischein in der Heringstasche vergessen hatte. Und auf dem Heimweg überfuhr ich fast einen besoffenen Fußgänger, der auf allen 4ren, wie ein Hund, über die Hauptstraße krabbelte! War nicht mein Tag|uhoh:


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

So einen Fußgänger habe ich auch fast mal umgenagelt, das ist kein gutes Gefühl, ich habe gezittert wie Sau. Bei mir waren es mehere Jugendliche, die da aus dem Gebüsch auf die Straße und wieder zurück tockelten, man man man...


----------



## karlosito (10. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

meine mutter hat ma so einen besoffenen auf der bundesstraße vom fahrrad geschossen. sie fuhr so mit 110kmh als der plötzlich über die strasse fuhr. sie hatte keine chance zu bremsen und hat ihn voll am hinterrad erwischt. der is dann paar meter durch die luft geflogen und aufm asphalt gelandet. tja und wie das so bei besoffenen is hatte er mehr glück als verstand. außer einem kaputten fahrrad war NIX mit dem typen,nichma ne schramme. als er aufgestanden war wollte er gleich weiterfahren mit einem bike, was aber nichtmehr möglich war, da ein guter winkel im rahmen hatte. der typ hatte einfach ein riesen glück.


----------



## Micky (10. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

So, hab dann jetzt auch mal ein Fangergebnis (vom Samstag) eingestellt... Shorty und Timmy haben schon früher angefangen und hatten auch jeweils schon Fisch im Eimer als ich später dazugekommen bin. Ich genau zwischen den beiden geangelt und ich denke, dass sich das Ergebnis am Ende echt sehen lassen kann.


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Die Platten stehen da halt auf Salzis  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das an anderen Stränden auch so ist oder wie sich das da so auswirkt...


----------



## Rosi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab dann jetzt auch mal ein Fangergebnis (vom Samstag) eingestellt... Shorty und Timmy haben schon früher angefangen und hatten auch jeweils schon Fisch im Eimer als ich später dazugekommen bin. Ich genau zwischen den beiden geangelt und ich denke, dass sich das Ergebnis am Ende echt sehen lassen kann.


 
Hallo Micky ihr 3 habt gut gefangen#6 Sogar Platte#6 Damit wir ein laufendes Ergebnis bekommen, sollte nach jedem Beitrag unten zusammen gerechnet werden. Dorsche und Platte extra, damit ein Unterschied ersichtlich wird, falls es einen gibt. Kannst du das noch machen?


----------



## Katze_01 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Rosi


werde im Verlauf dieses Versuches meine Notizen machen und am Ende alles zusammenrechnen/aufführen!

Ich Denke mal da wir diesen Versuch Spät dieses Jahres gestartet haben werde ich als Zeitansatz bis zum Ende des Jahres vorsehen.

Zum 31. Dezember werde ich dann alles zusammenrechnen und veröffentlichen.

Zum einen ist die Brandungssaison Frühjahr fast durch und ich möchte auch auf den Herbst warten damit ein besser Durchschnitt erziehlt wird.

Außerdem sind ja auch Aalfänge möglich, die in die versuchsreihe einfließen können.

Es geht ja um den Vergleich Salz / Frischwurm.

Also, auf das euch der Mut nicht verlasse


*Salzen!!!*

*Testen und Posten:*

Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm


----------



## Micky (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micky ihr 3 habt gut gefangen#6 Sogar Platte#6 Damit wir ein laufendes Ergebnis bekommen, sollte nach jedem Beitrag unten zusammen gerechnet werden. Dorsche und Platte extra, damit ein Unterschied ersichtlich wird, falls es einen gibt. Kannst du das noch machen?


 
*Jupp, die Fänge waren in der tat ganz ordentlich!

Zusammenfassung ist ERLEDIGT !!!* #6 
(Wobei das ja nun vorher auch schon deutlich unterteilt war, wer auf welchen Köder wieviele Fische gefangen hat)


----------



## Micky (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

So, heute Abend geht es in die nächste Runde, meine Salzis sind hochmotiviert!

*@ Dennis/Hauke:* Zeit und Lust dabei zu sein?


----------



## Tino (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin alle Mann

Ich salze die Dinger schon seit 6 Jahren ein !!!
Es kam die Frage, wie lange man die Würmer aufbewahren kann.
Die längste Zeit hatte ich sie von mitte März bis anfang Oktober eingefroren.( Davor natürlich eingesalzen)
Mit zum angeln genommen und auch gefangen.Ich tune sie ganz gerne mit Wattwurmöl wenn ich eine ganze weile keinen Biss auf die Lakritzstangen hatte.
Meine 6-jährige Erfahrung ist, das der frische immer noch ein Tick besser fängt als der gesalzene.An manchen Tagen der gesalzene aber die Nase vorne hatte,getunt oder auch ungetunt.Die Lust der Fische wird nicht ganz unerheblich sein wie welcher Wurm fängt.
Ich salze meine Restwürmer nach wie vor ein.

Erstens spart man eine Menge Geld.

Zweitens sind sie eine fast ebenbürtige Alternative gegenüber dem frischen Wattwurm.

Drittens kann man schön mit Lockstoffen rumexperimentieren.

Dann salzt man schön und Grüße aus Meck -Pomm


----------



## Rosi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Tino, hast du schon mal mit Sonnenblumenöl und Wattiresten experimentiert? So in der gelochten Filmdose mit Schaumgummieinlage?? Bei mir hat das nichts gebracht, also salze ich die Wurmis ein.


----------



## sunny (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Mensch Tino,

lebst du noch????

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

*@ Tino:* 7 Monate Aufbewahrungszeit, das ist ziemlich gut. Das mit dem einfrieren werde ich dann demnächst auch mal probieren.

Unseren Fangbericht für gestern fasse ich *HIER* mal ganz kurz zusammen, weil im anderen Thread ja nur VERGLEICHE gepostet werden sollen, und wir diesmal nur mit Salzwurm unterwegs waren.

WH Brücke
Ententeich
klares Wasser 4-5 Grad
Luft 11 Grad
Köder: Salzwurm
Grillhure und ich
FISCHE = NULL
BISSE = NULL
Fische GESEHEN = EINEN

Direkt am Brückenkopf lag ne Platte aufm Grund. Shorty holte dann seine Montage weit draußen von der Sandbank ein und präsentierte der Platte den Köder quasi direkt vor dem Maul, aber sein Wattwurm wurde selbst nach 3-4 Versuchen komplett ignoriert, selbst als der Wattwurm quasi schon IM MAUL lag, so dass wir uns dann entschieden haben noch vor 20uhr einzupacken.

Shorty hat dann noch mit nem Pilker ne abgerissene (komplette) Brandungsmontage gefangen, während ich mir knapp 20 Minuten vorher (nach nicht mal 5 Würfen) meinen NAGELNEUEN SPÖKET abgerissen habe, Schnur gerissen beim auswerfen, warum auch immer #c:c#q |gr: :r |motz: :e |splat:


----------



## sunny (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Na, dass man ja ne Schlappe. Wat denn nu wieder los? Falsches Salz genommen oder was?  

Mit dem Spöket is man auch nen ärgerlichen Kram. Ist mir auch mal beim Brandungsangeln passiert, da ist der Rollenbügel im Wurf umgeklappt. Hat ganz schön geknallt.

Nächstes mal macht ihr wieder den Strandabschnitt fischfrei #6 .

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Keine Ahnung, gestern war aber auch irgendwie voll nicht MEIN(!) Tag. Ich hab ja noch den einen Pilker (mit Heringsvorfach) nicht erwähnt, den ich gleich am Anfang versenkt habe, fiel mir gerade noch ein. |gr: 

Ich hab mir jetzt auch erstmal eine Woche ANGLERVERBOT verordnet. Diese Woche ist dann EXTREM GERÄTEPFLEGE angesagt, kann auch net schaden!


----------



## sunny (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob du das durchhälst. 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

und ich erst...   aber "normal" sollte ich das schaffen....


----------



## Katze_01 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

moin


@ Micky

Schätze du kannst die Nullrunde auch einfließen lassen, 

der Vergleich dreht sich ja um die Salzis und nicht um Wattis.:q 

Daher ist auch eine Nullrunde einzubeziehen.


----------



## Micky (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Nee, ich versau doch nicht "meine" Quote mit so nem typischen Schneidertag! #d  Da hättest Du auch mit Dynamitfischen nix raus geholt. Nächste Woche kommt Wulli anne Küste, dann schauen wir wieder auf die Statistik.


----------



## Katze_01 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

@ Micky

siehste, alles Vorsehung.

Hatt meine Tätigkeit über den Dienstag hinweggetröstet.

Aber das hätte mir bestimmt auch ein anderer sagen können, 

so wegen seinen Visionen:q :q :q


----------



## Klaus S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ich versau doch nicht "meine" Quote mit so nem typischen Schneidertag!


 
Hi @Micky,
das wird ja ein toller Vergleich wenn du die Schneidertage an denen du nur mit Salzwürmern geangelt hast aus den Vergleich raus läßt. Ich finde das auch diese schlechten Tage mit aufgelistet werden sollten. Nun ist das ja aber auch kein wirklicher Vergleich da du ja keine Wattis dabei hattest. Wenn noch ein anderer Angler an den gleichen Tag los war und auf Wattis etwas gefangen hat dann waren Wattis an diesen Tag eben besser und die Salzwürmer haben gänzlich versagt  :q Ich finde das einsalzen der Würmer eh ganz schön geschäftsschädigend, die armen Holländer verdienen ja nun noch weniger an den Wurmexport :q :q :q . 
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Micky (14. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist das ja aber auch kein wirklicher Vergleich da du ja keine Wattis dabei hattest. Wenn noch ein anderer Angler an den gleichen Tag los war und auf Wattis etwas gefangen hat dann waren Wattis an diesen Tag eben besser und die Salzwürmer haben gänzlich versagt :q



Das ist der Punkt, es war kein wirklicher Vergleich, aber ansonsten gebe ich Dir/Euch Recht. Nur wenn selbst Platten nicht beißen wo Du den Köder quasi ins Maul legst, dann lasse ich so einen Tag auch nicht mit einfließen.



> Ich finde das einsalzen der Würmer eh ganz schön geschäftsschädigend, die armen Holländer verdienen ja nun noch weniger an den Wurmexport :q :q :q .



ein GANZ EHRLICHES Statement von mir:
*NA UND !!??*


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin, 





			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das einsalzen der Würmer eh ganz schön geschäftsschädigend, die armen Holländer verdienen ja nun noch weniger an den Wurmexport :q :q :q


 Wobei ja die Frage im Raum steht, ob die Kaasköppe wirklich den Reibach an den wattis machen - oder doch unsere einheimischen Dealer?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ich versau doch nicht "meine" Quote mit so nem typischen Schneidertag! #d  Da hättest Du auch mit Dynamitfischen nix raus geholt. Nächste Woche kommt Wulli anne Küste, dann schauen wir wieder auf die Statistik.


Am Mittwoch hatte ich auch einen Schneiderheimgang. An der letzten Rute ( beim Abbau ) war ein Dorsch, den ich wieder schwimmen ließ, weil ich mir wegen einem Fisch nicht die Tüte versauen wollte. Das war gegen 22 Uhr. Mein Nachbar war an einer anderen Stelle, der hatte 6 fette Dorsche, alle nach 22 Uhr! Ich war einfach zur falschen Zeit.

Dafür war heute Morgen gut, gleicht sich alles wieder aus. Am besten fand ich, daß ich die ganze Seebrücke für mich alleine hatte. #h


----------



## Agalatze (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

also micky ich finde der schneidertag muss mit einbezogen werden !!!
ich werde nächste woche auch mal einen test machen.
als ich mit katze los war, haben ihm seine salzwürmer leider auch nicht viel gebracht.
bin echt wenig überzeugt aber möchte mich dem test anschließen.
werde mein ergebnis dann telefonisch an micky weitergeben, da ich ab donnerstag bis sonntag angeln bin auf fehmarn.
@ klaus bist du auch am start ?


----------



## Klaus S. (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ klaus bist du auch am start ?


 
Jo... aber diesmal erst ab Freitag. 

Bis dann denn
Klaus


----------



## Micky (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also micky ich finde der schneidertag muss mit einbezogen werden !!!


 Naaaaa gut, dann beuge ich mich dem allgemeinen Druck der Massen und VERSAU halt meine Statistik |motz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaaa gut, dann beuge ich mich dem allgemeinen Druck der Massen und VERSAU halt meine Statistik |motz:



Hey Mickymausi...Hast Du jemals mal keinen Schneidertag gehabt??? :q:q:q


----------



## Katze_01 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


@ Aga

Ich fänd es sehr toll wenn, du dich beteiligen würdest.:q 

Hab dich ja schon mehrfach in Aktion gesehen und glaube 

du kannst bestimmt einen beitrag zu unserem Test leisten!


----------



## Katze_01 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


@ Micky

Danke das du dich hast doch noch überzeugen lassen dein Nichtfangergebnis beizusteuern.:q 

Auch Schneidertage sind wichtig um zu beurteilen ob der Salzwurm nur ein Notköder ist 

oder 

in der Welt des Angels einen ernstzunehmenden Köder darstellt.:q


----------



## Micky (18. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@ Dennis: Schneidertage... könnte ich Dir nen Bestseller drüber schreiben  

@ Jürgen: Dienstag wieder anne Küste? Ruf mal durch...


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ich versau doch nicht "meine" Quote mit so nem typischen Schneidertag! #d  Da hättest Du auch mit Dynamitfischen nix raus geholt. Nächste Woche kommt Wulli anne Küste, dann schauen wir wieder auf die Statistik.


 

Jo! Geht los aller!!!

Bis morgen...#h 


Wulli


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Gestern Abend war leider nicht so dolle mit Fisch. Zudem hab ich 3 Montagen versenkt, ich musste ja UNBEDINGT diese Wirbel-Einhängeclips ausprobieren. Künftig werde ich die Dinger nicht mehr benutzen :r #q |motz: 

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal *DANKE* an die Jungs aus Norderstedt !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Was habt ihr denn gefangen.....?


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Guckst Du *hier* (lfd. Nr. 7)


----------



## Gast 1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

*Salzwurm hat gewonnen.

*Noch Fragen?

Wo gibt es Die?


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern Abend war leider nicht so dolle mit Fisch. Zudem hab ich 3 Montagen versenkt, ich musste ja UNBEDINGT diese Wirbel-Einhängeclips ausprobieren. Künftig werde ich die Dinger nicht mehr benutzen :r #q |motz:
> 
> Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal *DANKE* an die Jungs aus Norderstedt !!!


 
Die Dinger gehen von alleine auf. #c So ist der Weg der Erkenntnis, nicht alles, was angeboten wird, funktioniert auch. Die Sicherheitswirbel, bei denen die Enden überstehen, kaufe ich auch nicht mehr. Die passen dann nämlich nicht durch den letzten Rutenring.


----------



## Timmy4903 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dinger gehen von alleine auf. #c So ist der Weg der Erkenntnis, nicht alles, was angeboten wird, funktioniert auch. Die Sicherheitswirbel, bei denen die Enden überstehen, kaufe ich auch nicht mehr. Die passen dann nämlich nicht durch den letzten Rutenring.


 
Hey Rosi,
ich meine Micky hat die dinger selbst geknüpft, von daher liegt dort der Hund begraben...:q :q :q


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hör auf zu lästern Timmy, wo ist dein Beitrag in der Versuchsreihe;+ Die Clips haken sich von alleine auf, sonst wären sie ja nicht mehr an der Hauptschnur.

Wir haben noch einen neuen Mittester, AKor 74#6 Getestet bei Boltenhagen, das Gebiet erweitert sich. Wo bleibt Rügen??

Seid neugierig!!


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rosi,
> ich meine Micky hat die dinger selbst geknüpft, von daher liegt dort der Hund begraben...:q :q :q


 Seit wann knüpfe ich Wirbel selber ??? |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

der micky bekommt aber auch alles in arsc...


----------



## elefant (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen mal einen Test starten... Aber nicht auf Rügen is 'n  büschen weit...


----------



## Micky (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> der micky bekommt aber auch alles in arsc...


 Für die Wirbel kann ich nix, hab die auch sofort aus meinem Eqipment verbannt. War ein für mich "schmerzhafter" Versuch etwas neues zu probieren, denn meine beiden LIEBLINGSVORFÄCHER sind weg... Die hatten quasi ne eingebaute Fanggarantie!!! #6 

Aga, bei Dir lag es eindeutig an der Schnur... #c  |rotwerden


----------



## Timmy4903 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf zu lästern Timmy, wo ist dein Beitrag in der Versuchsreihe;+ Die Clips haken sich von alleine auf, sonst wären sie ja nicht mehr an der Hauptschnur.


 
Mensch Rosi, der Micky ist mein bester Kollege und wird schon nicht gleich weinen!!!:c ...

unter Nummer 8 kannst Du übrigens mein Niedergeschriebenes begutachten!!!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hi Leudde 
Was bitte sind Salzwürmer,und wo bekomme ich sowas???#c#c#c


----------



## Rosi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Oh, Nr 8 ist mir in der Eile durchgerutscht und dann noch Platte Also kleines Tächtelmechtel zwischen Kollegen? #h Deshalb ist hier auch nie einer beleidigt, da gibt es am nächsten Tag halt paar aufs..... und gut is. :q :q


----------



## Rosi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Fehlerteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudde
> Was bitte sind Salzwürmer,und wo bekomme ich sowas???#c#c#c


  Dat mußte dir selbst herstellen, aus den übrigen Wattwürmern und Salz. Einfach stehen lassen und beim nächsten Ansitz kannst du hier Mittester werden#h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Achso sieht das aus Rosi,ich dachte ihr meint diese Dinger von Berkley.
Hat schon jemand den Berkley kram getestet und kann mir sagen ob die was bringen???


----------



## Katze_01 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


@ Fehlerteufel

Da bist du hier am vollkommen falschen platz.#d 

irgendwo gibt es schon nen Berkley Tread!

Hier geht es um den Vergleich von richtigen Würmern 

und nicht um irgend einen Plastik
(Oder aus sonstwashergestellten)Scheiß.:v 

Ansonsten 

Teste mal Salzwürmer und Poste dein Ergebnis, hilft uns allen weiter:q


----------



## Micky (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Fehlerteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudde
> Was bitte sind Salzwürmer,und wo bekomme ich sowas???#c#c#c


Guckst Du HIER !!!


----------



## Rosi (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> @ Fehlerteufel
> ...


 
GENAU#6


----------



## Karsten01 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Sorry,für den späten Beitrag,war lange nicht mehr  "drin".

Also,hier mal meeine Meinung zu demTehma:
Seit den frühen 90ern angle ich mit salzies und habe damit nie schlechter gefangen wie mit frischen.Gerade bei uns Travemnde ,hab immer gern Geschenke angenoommen:q  die ich dann eingesalzt habe,aber,nach diesem thread gibt es das wohl nicht mehr!#c :q 
#h ka


----------



## Micky (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Na das ist doch mal ne Meldung... #6 

Ich hab seit wir diesen Thread gestartet haben, bisher auch noch keine frischen Wattis abstauben können, aber vielleicht ist ja hier oder da noch jemand der seine Wattis nicht einsalzen will.

*@ Karsten01:* Wenn Du nun auch schon länger mit Salzis angelst, hast Du noch einen erweiterten Tipp zum einsalzen/Lagerung/Einfrieren ???


----------



## Karsten01 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

|wavey: Micky,

also, verbessern kann man wohl nichts bei Deinem Rezept,mache es genauso seit eben den 90ern.Zu den Eingefrorenen:Frische Wattis in Zeitungspapier legen,(einzeln,ganz wichtig gibt sonst ne Masse )Klappt super,muß nur gut beißen,laugen im Wasser schnell aus!
#h Ka


----------



## Lotte (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

moin-moin,

ich war heute mit den kindern watties-buddeln!!! habe ca. 140 stüch gesalzen!! bin mal gespannt, ob die was werden, und ob ich auf langeland damit etwas fangen werde!!!

@ micky: schadet es den würmern in irgendeiner form, wenn sie länger als 2 tage in dem salz liegen??? ich meine so 2-3 wochen????

bericht kommst selbstverständlich erst nach langeland!!! also frühestens ab dem 19.06.!!!

dann habe ich aber 7 tage dauertest hinter mir und weiß, ob ich meine würmer wieder verschenke, oder einsalze:q:q:q:q!!!


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Lotte, meine Salzis lagen seit Weihnachten, nun sind sie alle. Es ist sehr unterschiedlich, wie die Dorsche darauf beißen. Ich habe das Gefühl, bei glatter See wollen die lieber Frischwurm. Wenn Brandung ist, schlucken sie alles. Gerade habe ich Dorsche auf Mefowobbler gefangen, bei ohne Brandung. Ich hätte vermutet, daß ich heute ohne Fisch nach Hause gehe. Es wird Zeit, daß es auch noch andere Boardis versuchen mit Salz und Frisch und das auch unter dem Thema schreiben.

Nach 3 Tagen sind die Salzis gut. Das Salz sollte feucht bleiben, nicht auswechseln. Die Salzis lassen sich so feucht besser aufziehen. Wenn du das Salz austauschst, werden die Wattis brüchig.


----------



## Lotte (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 3 Tagen sind die Salzis gut. Das Salz sollte feucht bleiben, nicht auswechseln. Die Salzis lassen sich so feucht besser aufziehen. Wenn du das Salz austauschst, werden die Wattis brüchig.



uiiii, dann werde ich das wohl nochmal sieben müssen, damit ich das feuchte raussieben kann!!! da ich angst hatte zu wenig salz zu nehmen und dann matsch zu erhalten, habe ich die in einem 10l eimer schichtweise eingesalzen!!! zwischen jeder schicht waren aber ca. 4 cm pures salz!!! ich glaube nicht, daß das ganze salz feucht bleibt!!!

aber wenn ich das feuchte salz (klumpt ja) raussiebe könnte ich die darin dann ja aufbewahren, oder???


----------



## Karsten01 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

#h nachdem wir ja nun wissen,daß es mit Salzwatties gut klappt,wie sieht es eigentlich mit Ringlern aus?Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand außprobiert?Also,da bin ich total Neuling!

#c Ka


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ach Lotte, wart mal ab. Du wirst dich wundern wieviel Wasser in den Würmern ist. Sonst mußt du halt noch einmal losziehen, Wattis plümpern. Ob 140 für eine Woche reichen? Wenn ich neue Würmer einsalze, schiebe ich die Alten im Salz ein wenig zur Seite und benutze das selbe Salz weiter.
Ist wie mit den Salzheringen. Die ganze Flüssigkeit schadet nicht, weil ja alle Bakterien abgetötet werden, egal ob das Salz trocken oder flüssig ist.
Wenn ich dann angeln gehe, sortiere ich mir die erforderliche Wattizahl in eine extra Dose ( vom Fleischsalat:q ) Der Rest bleibt im Schuppen.


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin

@ Karsten 01

Was Ringler angeht, wäre das warscheinlich Neuland.

Teste doch mal aus, ob da was geht und Poste dann deine Ergebnisse!


----------



## Karsten01 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

sollte ich vielleicht mal als neuen Thread reinsetzen#c


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Karsten was meinst du? Wattwurm und Ringler?  Die Ringler haben in meinen Augen schon mal einen handfesten Makel, die beißen. Und auch wenn man sie teilt, sind die sauteuer.


----------



## Katze_01 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


@ Karste01 und Rosi

Vieleicht wäre es einfach mal zu testen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, Ringler in Salz zu konservieren.

Dafür einenTread aufzumachen überlasse ich euch, mich interessiert jedenfalls ob es möglich ist und wie.

Oder ob vieleicht eine Art des Trocknens Funzt, hab vor Urlanger zeit mal mit solchen teilen in Spanien geangelt
(meine ersten Gehversuche als Angler, so ca.1975)


----------



## degl (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@alle salzler,

nehmt ihr eigentlich frische würmer zum einsalzen oder nur die reste vom angeltag?
ich frage weil,die letzten beiden male als ich in der brandung war,sahen die restlichen würmer am ende nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus(wegschmeissen war eigentlich die bessere idee),kann ja auch an der qualität gelegen haben;+ 

gruß degl


----------



## Micky (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Ich benutze DIE die übrig bleiben auch wenn die nicht mehr ganz so 100%ig Fit aussehen. Die ganz mausetoten Dinger sortiere ich natürlich auch aus.


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @alle salzler,
> 
> nehmt ihr eigentlich frische würmer zum einsalzen oder nur die reste vom angeltag?
> ich frage weil,die letzten beiden male als ich in der brandung war,sahen die restlichen würmer am ende nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus(wegschmeissen war eigentlich die bessere idee),kann ja auch an der qualität gelegen haben;+
> ...


Die Reste vom Angeltag oder ich wollte mit dem Boot los und es ist zu viel Wind.
Wenn die restlichen Wattis Blasen haben, aufgerissen sind oder matschig, hast du entweder den falschen Händler ( die waren schon ururalt )oder es war zu warm beim Transport im Auto, oder du hast was Schweres draufgelegt.


----------



## Katze_01 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin


Ich benutze die Reste vom jeweiligen Angeltag, meistens sind die Wattis ja noch in einer guten Verfassung.

Ich sehe es halt nicht ein, Teuros in die Ostsee zu werfen und daher ist der Koservierungsgedanke ja angebracht.

Haltet mich jetzt nicht für geizig:q


----------



## degl (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@rosi,


moin und grüsse nach Mc-pomm|wavey: 

nee ich glaube die letzten beiden male hab ich den regen nicht einkalkuliert,das nasse zeitungspapier hat wohl den watties so zugesetzt#t 

gruß degl


----------



## Seatrout (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

HI,

mit Ringlern einsalzen hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Man braucht mehr Salz, aber dafür sind sie deutlich besser anzuködern als Salzwattis.Fängigkeit?Hab eigentlich immer ganz gut mit den gefangen.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @rosi,
> 
> 
> moin und grüsse nach Mc-pomm|wavey:
> ...


Manchmal ist es auch so kalt am Boden, daß die Würmer gefroren sind, die würde ich nicht einsalzen.


----------



## Ines (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Werden die Salzwürmer eigentlich genauso gern von Krabben bzw. Krebsen abgefressen?

Ines


----------



## Micky (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> Werden die Salzwürmer eigentlich genauso gern von Krabben bzw. Krebsen abgefressen?


 Darüber hab ich mir bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber ich vermute mal, dass die Salzis für die Krabben sicher nicht weniger Interessant sind als die frischen Wattis. #c 

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dadurch dass die Salzis fester am Haken hängen, die Chance größer ist, dass ein Dorsch oder ne Platte den Köder früher findet.


----------



## Karsten01 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

#h Rosi,

Ringler,wenn man sie kauft sind natürlich A.teuer.Hab hier im Raum HL aber die Möglichkeit,selber zu buddeln.Ne mühsame Sache und deswegen  frag ich mich natürlich,was mach ich mit dem Rest?
@Katze,
ich glaub ich wags mal mit einem "Ringlerthread"#6 
#h Ka!


----------



## Rosi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Rosi,
> 
> Ringler,wenn man sie kauft sind natürlich A.teuer.Hab hier im Raum HL aber die Möglichkeit,selber zu buddeln.Ne mühsame Sache und deswegen frag ich mich natürlich,was mach ich mit dem Rest?
> @Katze,
> ...


 
Hallo Karsten, wenn die eingesalzen sind, dann beißen sie nicht mehr:q 
Versuch es doch mit dem Thread. Ich bin aber im Moment am Blinkern und so, Würmer brauche ich nur noch vom Boot aus. Ab Sept. geht es wieder mit Wurm in die Brandung. Na vielleicht mal zwischendurch mit dem Nachwuchs. Weil es so romantisch ist.


----------



## Katze_01 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Rosi,
> 
> Ringler,wenn man sie kauft sind natürlich A.teuer.Hab hier im Raum HL aber die Möglichkeit,selber zu buddeln.Ne mühsame Sache und deswegen frag ich mich natürlich,was mach ich mit dem Rest?
> @Katze,
> ...


 
Dann leg mal los Karsten, meine Unterstützung sei dir gewiß.

@ Rosi

Tja die beißen dann nun wirklich nicht mehr,

*Vorsicht vor dem bissigen Ringler!!!!*:q :q :q


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Da ich keine Ringler benutze kann ich Kartsen leider net unterstützen. Ich bleib den Wattis + Salzis treu !


----------



## big mama (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin,
auch von mir gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit Salzis. Wattwürmer finde ich echt super. Die halten gut am Haken und sind eine echte Alternative, wenn man mal keine frischen zur Hand hat.
Und die kneifenden ( Rosi, du hast recht!!! ) Ringler lassen sich auch einsalzen.Danach sind die zwar etwas mürber als die frischen , aber dafür sind die `Kneifzangen `ruhig :q !

|wavey: big mama


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

also gestern der test...
micky und die griillhure salzis und wir wattis.

watti 1 platte
salzis nichts 0


----------



## big mama (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin |wavey: ,

heute werden ich, mein Göttergatte und unser Sohnemann auch testen.
Sind die Preise für die Ringler eigendlich in OH überall gleich?
Die Ergebnisse unsere Angelfamily gibt es dann Montag.
:a :s :s :s :a :s :a :s :s 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles und fischreiches Wochenende!!


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

die ringler kosten fast überall da gleiche.
vielleicht mal schwankungen von 0,50 euro bei 100 gramm.


----------



## bienne0 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bisher meine übriggebliebenen Wattis immer released in der Hoffnung, das sie überleben. Weiß natürlich nicht, ob die sich wieder einbuddeln können, da ortsfremdes Gewässer #c  . Die kommen ja meistens aus Holland.
> 
> Die Alternative, diese zu Salzstangen umzufunktionieren, würde natürlich auch etliche €`s sparen. Habe mal gehört, das die Aale im Süßwasser ganz wild darauf wären |kopfkrat , weiß aber nicht, ob da was dran ist. Stutzig hat mich jedoch eine Bestimmung in der Angelberechtigung eines hiesigen Gewässers gemacht, in dem das Angeln mit Wattwürmern *verboten* ist.
> Was meint Ihr?
> ...


 
#6 Das mit den Aalen im Süsswasser kann ich bestätigen. Auch hier in der Schweiz (Kanton Bern/Mittelland) wo wir eigentlich nicht so mit Aalen verwöhnt sind, habe ich mit zurückgebrachten Wattis ( gesalzen) immer Aale verhaftet|supergri :m , was sonst auf Wurm oder Tauwurm fast nie der Fall ist#h .


----------



## Rosi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

  Das finde ich komisch, im Süßwasser wollen die Aale Salzis, im Salzwasser Regenwürmer?

Hallo bienne0, wozu brauchst du in der Schweiz Wattwürmer?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

bei welchen temperaturen kan ich die dinger wie lange halten?

da ich nich an d er küste wohne kann es auch schnell 4-6 wochen dauern bis ich wieder hochkomme!halten die sich so lange im keller und wie isses mit geruchsbelästigung?

mal ne andere frage,beim pilken auf kutter/boot etc setz ich gerne vor den beifänger einen watti,also ich hab n seitenarm mit 2er buthhaken und twister,davor halt n wurm,der aber nach spätestsnes 2 würfen nur noch n fetzen ist!das müßte doch dann mit den salzis besser funktionieren oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Micky (26. August 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Eingesalzen reicht die normale Raumtemperatur aus um die Würmer zu hältern. Im Herbst/Winter musste Dir aber sicher keine Gedanken um die Raumtemperaturen machen. Geruchsmäßig haste da keine böse Überraschung zu erwarten, es sei denn Du steckst Deine Nase direkt in den Aufbewahrungsbehälter rein.


----------



## big mama (26. August 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Eingesalzen reicht die normale Raumtemperatur aus um die Würmer zu hältern. Im Herbst/Winter musste Dir aber sicher keine Gedanken um die Raumtemperaturen machen. Geruchsmäßig haste da keine böse Überraschung zu erwarten, es sei denn Du steckst Deine Nase direkt in den Aufbewahrungsbehälter rein.


 
Hallo Micky,
da habe ich aber eine andere Erfahrung gemacht. Unsere Würmis habe ich, wie immer, ordentlich nebeneinander mit frischem Salz "eingetuppert". Und nach 3 Wochen waren die total zerfallen. Es waren nur noch Wurmkrümel aus dem Salz zu pulen. Und gestunken haben die....:v Da habe ich ganz schön blöd geguckt! Woran kann das gelegen haben? Die frischen Würmer habe ich ihn Helitown bei B..... erstanden und die waren dick und frisch als sie ins Salz kamen.
Momentan stehe ich wieder mehr auf die frischen .


----------



## noworkteam (26. August 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

hallo wurmforscher,

meine lösung:

salzen und mit folienschweissgerät eintüten, hierdurch wird die geruchsbelästigung der mitmenschen (mitfahrer / ehefrau etc.) deutlich reduziert..... ..


mfg

noworkteam

PS. und man hat immer handliche pakete griffbereit , halten tun die auch noch ....


----------



## noworkteam (26. August 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

nachschlag:

der abgebildete watti ist noch biegsam, bricht nicht auseinander.....ist also kein stockwurm oder lederlappen

zum geruch kann ich erst in zwei wochen was berichten, ebenso ob irgendein fisch oder krebs geschmack daran findet...

ich hoffe ihr fragt jetzt nicht welches alter dieses prächtige exemplar hat ???|supergri 

schönes wochenende 

wünscht

noworkteam


----------



## degl (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

so leudde,

hab jetzt die ersten 50watties eingesalzen,so ca. 2tage in reiclich salz.
sie sind noch recht biegsam und ich werde sie so wie sie jetzt sind auch problemlos auf den haken bekommen.
nun sollen sie aber noch mind. drei wochen liegen bevor ich wieder los kann.
daher meine idee sie mit dem noch anhaftenden salz in 20iger portionen in küchen krepp einzuschlgen und in den kühlen werkzeug keller zulegen,oder lieber portionsweise einzufrieren#c 

mglw.hat ja einer noch nen anderen tip oder bestätigt meine 
vorgehensweise#h 

danke im voraus
gruß degl


----------



## Micky (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Einfrieren NEIN, wozu? Wenn die in 3 Wochen wieder baden gehen sollen... Lass sie so wie sie sind in der Salzpackung und dann rausnehmen wenn es zum angeln geht!

Hab inzwischen auch wieder knapp 50 Wattis im Salz, kommende Woche geht´s dann mit dem testen weiter !


----------



## degl (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@micky,

danke,
dann kommen sie erstmal so in den keller#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



			
				big mama schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micky,
> da habe ich aber eine andere Erfahrung gemacht. Unsere Würmis habe ich, wie immer, ordentlich nebeneinander mit frischem Salz "eingetuppert". Und nach 3 Wochen waren die total zerfallen. Es waren nur noch Wurmkrümel aus dem Salz zu pulen. Und gestunken haben die....:v Da habe ich ganz schön blöd geguckt! Woran kann das gelegen haben? Die frischen Würmer habe ich ihn Helitown bei B..... erstanden und die waren dick und frisch als sie ins Salz kamen.
> Momentan stehe ich wieder mehr auf die frischen .


 
Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber...
Wenn die Salzis krümelig werden, waren sie zu trocken. Also nicht das Salz wechseln. Die Konsistenz der Salzis soll so wie die vom Salz sein, etwas feucht. Ihr wollt die Würmer ja noch biegen können beim aufziehen.
Geruch ist relativ. Einer ist empfindlich, einer nicht. Das Salz riecht streng nach Fisch, bilde ich mir ein. Genau wie die Finger, nachdem ich einen Frischwatti aufgezogen habe. Di starte ich noch einen Versuch.


----------



## Richie (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Leute
finde das Rezept nicht wieder.
Habe vor im Mai nach Rügen zu fahren und mich einen Tag vorher an der Nordseeküste ordentlich mit Wattis einzudecken( selbstgebudelt natürlich).
Lohnt das einsalzen oder bekomme ich die Würmchen auch lebend bis nach Rügen.Schätz das sich die Viecher so 24 Stunden halten müssten bis ich da bin. 
Hat jemand eine Idee feuchte Zeitung und Kühlbox vielleicht?
Petri
Richie


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

auf keinen fall ne feunchte zeitung !!!!
du musst die immer trocken legen in zeitung. und das am besten dreimal am tag umpacken. und im kühlschrank ist pflicht


----------



## Rosi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Richie du bekommst sie lebend bis nach Rügen. Wie Aga sagt, öfter die Zeitung wechseln, damit die Wattis nicht gar zu naß liegen. Am besten mehrere Lagen Zeitung nehmen und nicht zu viele Würmer zusammen einwickeln. So versorgt halten die sich schon 2 Tage, wenn du sie nicht stapelst ( druckempfindlich) und sie es schön kühl haben.


----------



## Richie (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

@rosi
@agalatze

vielen Dank euch beiden.
dann werd ichs mal versuchen die lieben Tierchen heil nach Rügen zu transportieren.
Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch wenn ich welche einsalzen möchte gibt es da 
ein bestimmtes Salz- Wattwurmverhältnis in Gramm oder Stückzahl ( blöd ausgedrückt) ich glaube aber ihr versteht was ich meine.

@ rosi noch mal meinen besonderen Dank durch deine Hilfe konnte ich die ersten Dorsche mit der Spinnrute verhaften.
Grüsse aus Ostfriesland
Richie


----------



## Rosi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Na sowas! Das warst du doch selber. #6

Salzen ist ganz einfach. Du nimmst normalo Salz, feinkörnig.  Ich habe eine Kuchenschachtel aus Plaste. Erst eine Schicht Salz, dann die Wattis schön gerade rauflegen, noch eine Schicht Salz, wieder Wattis, fertig. Nach 2 Tagen pulst du die Wattis raus und machst noch einmal neu, *wenn das Salz sehr feucht ist*, sonst kannst du das so lassen. 
Wenn du das Salz zu oft wechselst, werden die Würmer sehr fest und brechen spätestens beim Aufziehen.


----------



## a.bu (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Richie ,
wenn Du die Würmer selbst gräbst und danach gleich in Zeitung legst , hast Du nach wenigen Stunden einen herrlichen Matsch und die Würmer werden in der Regel fast alle tot sein . Um Wattwürmer in Zeitung längere Zeit halten zu können müssen Sie den aufgenommenen Sand in Wasser ausscheiden (das dauert so ca. 10-12 Stunden . Besser wäre Du besorgst Dir zwei 10 Liter Eimer mit Deckel und nimmst die Würmer in Wasser mit (das Wasser sollte allerdings auch nicht ganz so warm werden , Abhilfe kannst Du schaffen indem Du ab und zu einen Kühlakku ins Wasser legst ) . Pro Eimer kann man locker 100 Würmer hältern . Wenn Du an der Ostsee angekommen bist holst Du Dir dort Wasser so hast Du über mehrere Tage frische Würmer . Wichtig ist einmal pro Tag die toten Würmer raussuchen Sonnenlicht meiden und das Wasser nicht über ca.15 Grad warm werden lassen . Übrigens die Gerüchte das man Nordseewürmer nicht in Ostseewasser hältern kann sind Schwachsinn ,ich habe Nordseewürmer schon 14 Tage bei mir im Keller mit Wasser aus dem Kieler Hafen gehältert .
Hoffe Du kannst was mit den Infos anfangen ,

gruß Andreas


----------



## Rosi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Daran habe ich garnicht gedacht. Wenn ich die Würmer kaufe, liegen die schon Stunden in der Soße und haben nichts mehr im Darm. Frisch ausgegraben müssen die wohl erstmal anders behandelt werden.


----------



## bamse34 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Moin Moin!
Ich halte die Lösung die Würmer im Wasser zu hältern auch für die beste Idee. Mache ich auch immer so! Habe mir noch eine kleine Aquarienpumpe dazu besorgt und verwende auch Kühlakkus (nur im Sommer:q :q ). Hälter auch meine Sandwürmer so! Wenn ich mehrere Eimer habe wechsel ich die Pumpe immer, da wie schon erwähnt zu viele Würmer in einem Eimer nicht so gut sind. Da ich oft mehrmals die Woche angeln bin kann ich die Würmer immer wieder mitnehmen in Zeitung ist nach dem ersten Angeltag oft nur noch Brei übrig! Das Nordseewürmer das Ostseewasser nicht vertragen ist mir auch noch nicht passiert, ich halte allerdings die Ostseewürmer für fängiger, zumindest in der Ostsee.(habe auch noch nie an der Nordsee geangelt
Gruß aus Heikendorf#h


----------



## tantefeini06 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Hallo Leute , Ich grabe die Wattis selbst in der Oosterschelde, salze und trockne sie,und dann gibts die bei e-bay


----------



## degl (21. August 2010)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*



tantefeini06 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute , Ich grabe die Wattis selbst in der Oosterschelde, salze und trockne sie,und dann gibts die bei e-bay



:vik:die neue Geschäftsidee........#6
|good:|good:|good:

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (22. August 2010)

*AW: Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm*

Oha, das ist etwas, was unsere Angelhöker nicht begreifen.|bigeyes
Oder sie haben kein Salz.


----------

